# New Jersey Ice Storm Pictures



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

I know some of you have been thru this, But not me
Worst storm ever, 18 years plowing what a nightmare.
It snowed for 5 minutes then sleet for 8 hours,then rain for 4 hours, 
then Freezing rain for 8 hours @ 25 degrees, back to snow for 5 minutes.
 
The surface temperature never got above 30 and it still hasnt.

Oficial accident count for 2/13-2/14 (state troopers) 1528


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

more.........


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Unlucky place to park


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice pictures


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, ice can be a biotch!


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Those ice storms always cause greive. Houses go days without power. Not a good thing.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

bowtie_guy;373066 said:


> Those ice storms always cause greive. Houses go days without power. Not a good thing.


Especially when you own a heating buisness and pipes start to freeze cause the furnace needs electricity and then pipes start to burst and you have major water damage to deal with and all that crap. I love snow but I hate Ice.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I work for the local REMC in indiana, we had 1/2-3/4" ice here, We had about 5000 outages, at one time and around 6k total. Everyones back on now, I got plenty of OT, Missed out on plowing any snow though.


----------

